# Found on the D



## riversoul (May 12, 2005)

loose something on the Dolores? I.D. and i'll return


----------



## tskrabonja (May 25, 2005)

riversoul said:


> loose something on the Dolores? I.D. and i'll return


We've lost a Carlisle Oar, yellow with rope work and black blade. Is this what you've found??


----------



## kb (May 25, 2005)

Older kayak paddle , Perception, black shaft, white blades, 90 degree offset.


----------

